#ubuntu-us-co 2011-01-06
<cannarado420> herro corrorado
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-01-07
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: have you tried just using a mail alias?
<FunnyLookinHat> joey: Well wouldn't that just forward the email?
<FunnyLookinHat> In effect - we need to redirect the actual SMTP request to this new service.
<joey> yes, but I guess I misunderstood then
<joey> oh
<FunnyLookinHat> So we're using Sendmail to increase deliverability, etc.
<joey> can you do it by IP?
<FunnyLookinHat> And they provide an SMTP server, etc.
<FunnyLookinHat> No - different credentials between services.
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. the localhost sendmail user has different username/password from the Sengrid info.
<joey> ah
<joey> I don't know how to do that, sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm thinking I might be out of luck : )
<FunnyLookinHat> No worries
<joey> not without changing something you don't want to
<FunnyLookinHat> If I'm lucky Kevin Fries will chime in with his mastery of all things admin.
<joey> yeah
<joey> good luck :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> joey: ping
<FunnyLookinHat> ?
<joey> hi FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm super rusty - with sed and s/search/replace
<FunnyLookinHat> Can search and replace include spaces and special characters?
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. $_['whatever'] ?
<joey> oops
<joey> sorry I forgot about you :-)
<joey> yep
<joey> depending on what you want, sed or awk
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: awk is better if you want to print results, sed is better for modifying items in the pipe
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah I'm nearly there... something like this: find ./ -type f -exec sed -i 's/\$params\[\'host\'\]\ \=\ \'localhost\'/\$params\[\'host\'\]\ \=\ \'smtp.sendgrid.com\'/' {} \;
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> I have one too many characters escaped though :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks for the link
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-01-07
<efm> just a ping to let you know tummy is hiring again http://www.tummy.com/jobs/ I'd appreciate if you'd mention it to someone who might be interested.
